# How much are Angelfish pairs worth?



## Nitro (May 30, 2012)

I have an Angelfish pair.

They are both Pearl-scaled Gold Marbled Angels.

I don't know what they are worth and I'm considering selling them to a breeder as they would have more use for my angels.

http://imgur.com/851Jb,98g2h,JtGLn#0

The one on the left is the male and the one on the right is the female.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Breeding pairs do usually get a premium over single adult fish. So if big angels go for $15 /ea near you, the pair can get $40-50 for a pair. If they go for $8 /ea a pair can be $25. But it can be harder to find a buyer as there are fewer people set up to breed fish than there are to keep them.

Yours are pretty, I bet you could sell them instantly for $20. 

I know one person who annually trades large angels for little ones + supplies. She always has nice fish to look at and none of the hassles of aggression


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2012)

Thank you, would $40 be a fair price for these guys as I have a couple possible buyers lined up. I live in the Bay Area in Cali.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pricing is local. What would it cost you to replace them near you? Cut it in half and you have "wholesale" price. Individual sellers usually need to be near wholesale to get someone to come get fish. But fish are ultimately worth what someone will pay.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that you might get 40 bucks out of them...gold marbles are not as popular as they were 20 years ago....but pearlscales still are.....i have about 12 or so pairs of angels right now...one pair are wilds....couple of them are pariaba blues...about 6 or 7 pairs are platinum blues ; some are pearlscales...silvers and such....certain varieties will bring huge premiums...like half blacks or DD blacks.....now....if you had a breeding pair of true altums you would be talking at least $1000.............


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Show off...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i think that you might get 40 bucks out of them...gold marbles are not as popular as they were 20 years ago....but pearlscales still are.....i have about 12 or so pairs of angels right now...one pair are wilds....couple of them are pariaba blues...about 6 or 7 pairs are platinum blues ; some are pearlscales...silvers and such....certain varieties will bring huge premiums...like half blacks or DD blacks.....now....if you had a breeding pair of true altums you would be talking at least $1000.............


Hmmmm DD's are a premium angel these days Loha?

Boy do i got some cash growing out then 

If you are willing/know how to ship i would trade you 8 smalls for that pair of breeders.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i just seen on craigslist a established pair of angel fish are going for $75 for the pair. Im in the prosses of getting ahold of that guy to buy some of the fry. $20 bucks for 10 seems like a awsome deal to me seeing that they are almost 10 bucks for one.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the benefit of getting to know other local fish people.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fishpunk said:


> That's the benefit of getting to know other local fish people.


 vary true, already have a new cycling tank for the koi angels. should be safe to set them in within the next week. this is the first tank that my girlfriend is happy about


----------

